# My first GTO - '66



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Recently purchased my first GTO - a '66 with 74k miles. Everything is in 'decent' shape. The body has some rust in the usual spots (quarters, doors, floorpans, trunk, fender wells). I'd like to do a frame off resto, and know just enough to get into trouble. Anyone gone through one that can provide some feedback? 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. 
Check the stickied threads, there are a couple build threads started you can get some great pointers from. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ahhh, my favorite year during the '65 - '67 era.......


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

I've spent some time going through the stickies. It's a bit overwhelming but i've got nothing but time... Figure i'll drive the goat as is this summer then get down to business in the fall...


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got a soft spot for 66s...my first was a 66 with a half primer paint job. 

Your car looks to be in pretty good shape, post more pictures, would like to see the interior and motor, etc. etc.

Welcome
Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

thegangler said:


> I'd like to do a frame off resto, and know just enough to get into trouble.


EXACTLY how I got myself in the position I'm in....BUT, I know a LOT more now and can get into even MORE trouble...:willy:

If you have any specific questions, I actually have a LOT more pics than are posted. I like everything in print to go back to for reference.

I wish I had started with a car as nice as yours. Love the Cragars...............they are soooooo vintage correct...:cool


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice find! that is exactly what im looking for! Good lluck with the resto!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My very first car was a Platinum Silver '66 4 speed with a black interior, but I didn't have the sought- after high-back headrest seats you have. Great car, do one thing at a time, try to drive it as you go (for now) to keep interest up. Too many folks end up completely disassembling a car to restore it, get overwhelmed, and end up losing a lot of time, money, and the car, too. Fix what needs to be fixed, DRIVE the car (this will get you hooked), and then, do whatever restoration you need to. Try the PYformums on line, too. Lots of really sharp Pontiac guys there, a lot of them original owners and racers. The only stupid question is the one un-asked! Welcome to the GTO forum.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> My very first car was a Platinum Silver '66 4 speed with a black interior, but I didn't have the sought- after high-back headrest seats you have. Great car, do one thing at a time, try to drive it as you go (for now) to keep interest up. Too many folks end up completely disassembling a car to restore it, get overwhelmed, and end up losing a lot of time, money, and the car, too. Fix what needs to be fixed, DRIVE the car (this will get you hooked), and then, do whatever restoration you need to. Try the PYformums on line, too. Lots of really sharp Pontiac guys there, a lot of them original owners and racers. The only stupid question is the one un-asked! Welcome to the GTO forum.


few truer words have been spoken. i took a running driving 66 tempest and tore it down to the last nut and bolt 15 years ago. one of the worst things i ever did. i found this forum when i was looking for inspiration to get back on it. been working on it about 6 weeks now. will have some pics up soon. enjoy your new car!:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I gotta agree with the previous two. If it runs, make it safe and drive the thing for a while. Maybe build a 400 or 455 for it that will rip the tires off easily. The first paint job I started was in 1986, I finished that one last summer and I havent driven that car since 87.

If you want to know how to do a frame off, well that is easy to find. Be thankful you have a decent car to start, I bet the windows dont even leak!


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Rick - ask and ye shall receive - 

Mitch - after seeing the thread on your '67, you're my hero. And like the chrome accents in the interior, the cragars were an added bonus


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Gangler, Mitch is EVERYBODY's hero on this forum. Had he been available when the wreck of the Titanic was discovered, the thing would be back in service by now, steaming across the Atlantic!!


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

After seeing the before pics of his goat, it very well may have been parked next to the Titanic for the last 40 years or so...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think Ted Kennedy left mine in a lake somewhere... Mitch definitely has the North Atlantic Edition. Pulled from the Abyss..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thumpin, I like your thinking. The Chappaquid**** Edition!!! BTW, I saw a bumper sticker a while back...It said :"My guns have killed less people than Ted Kennedy's car". I thought it was pretty clever.......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Gangler, Mitch is EVERYBODY's hero on this forum. Had he been available when the wreck of the Titanic was discovered, the thing would be back in service by now, steaming across the Atlantic!!





thegangler said:


> After seeing the before pics of his goat, it very well may have been parked next to the Titanic for the last 40 years or so...





Thumpin455 said:


> I think Ted Kennedy left mine in a lake somewhere... Mitch definitely has the North Atlantic Edition. Pulled from the Abyss..


:rofl: You guys crack me up !!! and give me too much credit. There's no way that car can sit in my shop for years. That's the incentive to get it put back together. Now as for when it will see paint......

Chris, you have a solid car to work with. I love that dash panel!! I've looked at it in the Ames catalog and coughed at the price but seeing it in a car may tip the scale for me. I don't have a console to eat money either so just the panel might be manageable and give it a *bling* boost...:cool


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i love the car, especially the factory air. looks like after buying wheels and dash insert the carpet budget was broke!


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Shane - the PO had started the restoration process, and the floor pans are pretty bad. I'll drive it this summer and then get to work. You can't tell from the pics but I can see asphalt from the trunk...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the carpet, it's the same as in my bedroom as a kid, candy stripe carpet.
For your floor, a body shop guy just told me that he puts fiberglass mat down, then POR-15s over it, using it as the resin, says it hardens like a rock, you can't chissel it off and seals the rust, great for pin holes. Not great for a concours restoration, but great for the DIYer.
Great start for a project, good luck and welcome.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im just being goofy. im actually jealous. i plan to have my car operational for the power tour. the por 15 tip is interesting. im going to give it a try.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> im just being goofy. im actually jealous. i plan to have my car operational for the power tour. the por 15 tip is interesting. im going to give it a try.


I'm planning to do the Birmingham to Mobile leg of the Power tour, we could hook up and have a Pontiac group.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Chris

Your car is way sweet...now I'm jonesing' for a 66 to keep my 64 company...gets lonely in the garage at night 

Rickster Sends....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

jetstang said:


> I'm planning to do the Birmingham to Mobile leg of the Power tour, we could hook up and have a Pontiac group.


that would be great. i live about 25 minutes from the birmingham stop. i have at least one friend from here driving with me. we are going up to chattanooga and catch it there. i have several old car buddies in TN and probably will snag a few of them too.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

I am having a 1966 GTO restored right now. Now that its going back together I see I made the right choice. I just dont have the space, tools, time and ability to do the job the way it should be done. But I am going to the shop nearly every week and taking pictures and seeing how they do things so if you have any questions feel free to ask. 


I have an update. The rear axle is done and the firewall pad is on its way so the game is back on! More Pics in a few weeks!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> that would be great. i live about 25 minutes from the birmingham stop. i have at least one friend from here driving with me. we are going up to chattanooga and catch it there. i have several old car buddies in TN and probably will snag a few of them too.


Sounds like fun, we'll have to work out the details.


----------

